# new homestead



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Just bought a homestead in ballinger, tx. Almost half acre lot and is cross sectioned to make my homestead establishment easier. I can not wait to leave DC. If anyone lives in the area pm me


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Congrats! Its gonna be 2.5 years before I get my homestead and get the hell out.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

DC? As in District of Columbia? Then straight to Texas? That might give you the bends, like when you come up from scuba diving too quickly. You may want to stop in Wyoming for a month or so just to get acclimated to freedom before moving to Texas. 

Congrats on the homestead!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Luck with the move. Glad to hear you're getting out of the District of Criminals. :congrat:


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

SRF, congrats on the land! I recall you asking about the area just a few weeks ago! And congrats on getting out of DC. It can be challenging to be around so many libs.


And Sentry, I was laughing hysterically when I read your post! I work in DC and live 75 miles from DC. We are actively looking for houses in TX and plan to buy in the next month or so. Can't wait to experience that freedom!!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I lived in Texas for the first 9 years of my military career so I am looking forward to getting back


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I grew up just outside of Houston, graduated joined the military and never went back. I go to visit friends and family once in awhile, but TN is now home. We've got 110 acres waiting to setup the homestead on now and couldn't be happier.

Congrats on the move and good luck with the bends....


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Now the fun part: designing what I will do on the small homestead


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

We all Know the real reason your moving is your fear of that armed march on DC. LOL For real good for you,


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is awesome....


----------



## Hawkeye3030 (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your new homestead. Bought mine two years ago and still have a long way to go. Texas is a really good place to be. It's not too bad in South Carolina . Down in the the South, our state has acquired a rep for being quite ornery when it comes to our Big Brother in DC. For the life of me, I don't understand where they would get such a foolish notion.


----------



## JJJRTO (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats! Hubby and I are in SE Texas... Little over 350 miles away from ya! But west Texas is great, your long to love it, I'm sure!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank u we r super excited. I have been through a hundred drafts of how I want to set it up


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on getting out of DC!!! We're getting out too....not as far as TX but far enough! Can't wait to wash the filth of this city off of me!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats on the move.You will like Texas a lot.But then again anything is better than D.C.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

DC is somewhere I never want to live again


----------

